# المنتدى منتدى الهارد وير والصيانة HardWare قسم مدرسة الصيانة(Maintenance School Repair Area) منقول : عيوب البطارية الغير قابلة للازالة

## mohamed73

تعددت أشكال وأنواع الهواتف المحمولة الذكية المتوفرة في الأسواق،  بين تلك العاملة ببطارية ثابته "بلت إن"، أي التي لا يمكن نزعها أو  استبدالها ببطارية أخرى حتى وإن تلفت، وبين الهواتف الأخرى الذكية، التي  يمكن استبدال بطاريتها الأساسية ببطارية أخرى. 
وهناك 4 أسباب تمنعك من شراء هواتف ببطاريات "بلت إن" وهي:  
1*- مشكلات "تهنيج" الهواتف*
تتعرض  الهواتف المحمولة لبعض مشكلات "التهنيج" أو عدم استجابة الهاتف نهائيا،  وفي هذه الحالة تضطر لإزالة البطارية وإعادتها حتى تستطيع إعادة تشغيل  الهاتف. 
أما الهواتف التي لا يمكن إزالة بطاريتها، فتضطر إلى أن  تنتظر ساعات طويلة، حتى تم تفريغ الشحن من البطارية، وهو عامل سلبي في هذا  النوع من الهواتف التي تأتي ببطاريات غير قابلة للإزالة.  *2- سقوط الهاتف في الماء* 
يتطلب سقوط الهاتف في الماء، نزع البطارية، ومن ثم إعادة تشغيله. 
أما  في الهواتف ذات البطارية الثابثة فلن تستطيع نزعها في حالة سقوط هاتفك في  الماء، مما يتسبب في إتلافه، وهي نقطة سلبية في هذه الهواتف.  *3- حرارة الهاتف*
يتم نزع البطارية في حال ارتفاع درجة حرارة الهاتف، ثم تركيبها مرة أخرى. 
لكن مع الهواتف ذات البطارية الثابتة، فستضطر إلى إغلاق الهاتف ثم انتظار مدة طويلة حتى تنخفض درجة حرارته.  *4- تلف البطارية* 
وتعتبر  هي من أكثر العوامل السلبية في تلك الهواتف التي لا يمكن استبدال  بطاريتها، فإذا حدث أن تلفت البطارية فيصعب إزالتها وتغييرها إلا إذا ذهبت  إلى فني يكلفك المزيد من المال، في المقابل البطاريات القابلة للإزالة يمكن  تغييرها بنفسك ولن تكلفك كثيرا.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك على المعلومات*

----------


## salihmob

مشكور محمد علي الموضوع

----------

